# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Roxett!!! VIP билеты

## IamBESS

*Roxette!!! VIP билеты*
Впервые в Украине выступление легендарной группы - один концерт!
Киев. Дворце спорта. 6 декабря в 19:00.

 

Партер ряд 16 места 37 и 38
Сектор 8 ряд 5 места 15 и 16

Цена: 3600 грн за каждый *новая цена - 2900*
067 67 98 111 - Андрей

----------


## IamBESS



----------


## IamBESS

новая цена - 2900!!! осталось 3 дня!!! Это уникальный концерт в своем роде!

----------


## IamBESS

билеты ушли к счастливым обладателям!

тема закрыта

----------

